# Does certain dog foods create bumps



## boisspolied (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi everyone. We are concerned about our beloved dog Bo who is 8 years old and has about a half dozen lumps all over her body, mostly on her back and chest. The vet said it's normal for dogs as they age. He aspiratied three and found nothing, they're just fatty tumors and we shouldn't worry. My husband feels she started getting these lumps after changing her dog food from Earthborn Holistic to Purina. My husband does a lot of research about the food. First grain free was supposed to be the best, then he read and saw on news it could cause heart disease. That's where the vet suggested Purina which is also FDA recommended. So, what to do? Who do we trust. I know these lumps don't hurt her but is it the food? Is it aging? Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

They are probably sebaceous cysts. Our last dog Laika started forming them as well after she got older, 8+ years sounds about right. She was on the same food for the past 5+ years prior to them forming. 

If the vet checked them and they aren't presenting as anything that can be dangerous, usually they recommend just to leave them alone unless they become a problem. The alternative is to surgically remove them and the joy of the cone of shame if any are within biting motion range. From my understanding an exact cause for them has not been found so I doubt it is your food, but anything is possible. I agree in keeping away from grain-free dog foods that use legumes.

With fluffy dogs it is easy to ignore them as you don't see them, not so much with a V so having some obvious and large ones removed is always an option.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> They are probably sebaceous cysts. Our last dog Laika started forming them as well after she got older, 8+ years sounds about right. She was on the same food for the past 5+ years prior to them forming.
> 
> If the vet checked them and they aren't presenting as anything that can be dangerous, usually they recommend just to leave them alone unless they become a problem. The alternative is to surgically remove them and the joy of the cone of shame if any are within biting motion range. From my understanding an exact cause for them has not been found so I doubt it is your food, but anything is possible. I agree in keeping away from grain-free dog foods that use legumes.
> 
> With fluffy dogs it is easy to ignore them as you don't see them, not so much with a V so having some obvious and large ones removed is always an option.


And even if you have them removed, there is a high chance they will return. So as long as it does not bother the dog, I don’t have them removed.


----------



## boisspolied (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan_A said:


> They are probably sebaceous cysts. Our last dog Laika started forming them as well after she got older, 8+ years sounds about right. She was on the same food for the past 5+ years prior to them forming.
> 
> If the vet checked them and they aren't presenting as anything that can be dangerous, usually they recommend just to leave them alone unless they become a problem. The alternative is to surgically remove them and the joy of the cone of shame if any are within biting motion range. From my understanding an exact cause for them has not been found so I doubt it is your food, but anything is possible. I agree in keeping away from grain-free dog foods that use legumes.
> 
> With fluffy dogs it is easy to ignore them as you don't see them, not so much with a V so having some obvious and large ones removed is always an option.


Thanks Dan! Appreciate the feedback.


----------

